# Found throw rope Clear Creek



## skymanskyler (Jun 27, 2014)

*Lost throw rope*

Hey Nick, 
That might be my throw bag, I'm surprised to hear that is so trashed, it was pretty new and has only been lost for a couple days. There is another post my buddy made about my pinned boat just above MM 270 (yellow and orange). That is where the bag was lost. 

Do you want to connect so that I can see if it is mine? 

Skyler


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Might want to wear you helmet when you pick up your throw bag that you left in the river.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

ill post a picture of it when i get home this evening.


----------



## skymanskyler (Jun 27, 2014)

*Found Throw Rope*

after some consideration I don't think the rope is mine. my throw bag was nearly new and the flat kind, so the round foam piece doesn't make sense. I was homing to salvage it to help pull my boat out when the water goes down.


----------

